# Chytrid vaccine



## roundfrog (Jan 27, 2016)

Not sure if this is the right forum, but I watched this video and just found it very cool.




The frogs are pretty cool too.


----------



## SupFrawg (Feb 20, 2014)

Fascinating! I wonder if this process has been tested in other species, or just the one mentioned?


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Sounds very promising, hopefully there is hope for all amphibians.


----------

